# Gute Magiernamen



## Gregori (16. November 2008)

Hallo erstmal,
Ich habe meinen Server getranst da ich auf den nht lvlen konnte , der war immer mit einer 2000 Warteschlage,
jetzt habe ich das Problem, egalwas mir für ein Name, für mein Mage einfiehl, ist schon vergeben.

Habt ihr noch ne Idee?


MFG
Gregori


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (16. November 2008)

Such dir was Mittelalterliches.. Gibt bestimmt diverse Foren dazu.
Empfehle dir aber keine bekannten namen die man aus Filmen/Bücher kennt, weil die eh meistens schon vergeben sind und sogar mit den ganzen Sonderzeichen.

Für Lustige Namen kannst ja Lebensmittel nehmen und kommt vllt. auch so ein schwachsinn wie Cornflakes raus^^

kleiner sprachkurs?^^ Merke oft das meine Muddasprache beliebt ist bei vielen Spieler und haben deshalb Spanische Namen bzw. Gildenname obwohl dann kein einziger Spanisch kann in der Gilde^^
Fuego (spanisch Feuer)         HombreDeFuego (Mann aus Feuer)
Bombero (feuerwehrmann)
Ghiaccio/Gelato (italienisch Eis)
Fuoco (italienisch Feuer)
Hielo (spanisch Eis)

Männliche die mir gerade so einfielen: Hernandez, Fernandez, Antonio, Giuseppe, Felix, Julio, Junior, Genaro, Marlon, Gasparo, Alan, Leandro, Gustavo
Weibliche: Dania, Dunja, Dalia, Alejandra, Madeleine, Tatiana oder Tatjana..

Wenn ich genauer weiss in welche richtung deinen Namen haben möchtest, kann ich besser helfen^^
Ist dein Mage Weiblich oder Männlich?^^


----------



## Gregori (16. November 2008)

ich bin Frostmagier, es soll so frostig klingen, wenn man es ausspricht


----------



## Philipp23 (16. November 2008)

Gregori schrieb:


> ich bin Frostmagier, es soll so frostig klingen, wenn man es ausspricht



Kommt auf die Rasse an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Megamage (16. November 2008)

Frosti...


----------



## Aplizzier (16. November 2008)

Snou!! xD


----------



## Skullzigg (16. November 2008)

Gregori schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal,
> Ich habe meinen Server getranst da ich auf den nht lvlen konnte , der war immer mit einer 2000 Warteschlage,
> jetzt habe ich das Problem, egalwas mir für ein Name, für mein Mage einfiehl, ist schon vergeben.
> 
> ...



zelras , zaenras


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (16. November 2008)

wie wäre es mit keks?

sorry, ich hatte noch kein kaffee und muss erstmal wach werden.


----------



## Gregori (16. November 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Frosti...


ok mit einne Apostroh gings


----------



## Nimophelio (16. November 2008)

FROSTMOURNE!
Jack Frost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spave (16. November 2008)

Eiswasser
Eisbär
Snowball
Snowie
Hefekuchen


----------



## Megamage (16. November 2008)

Kellner...
Wegen deinem Wasser und Brote gemache.

Edit: I Win!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vincelow (16. November 2008)

Splashor
Eisman
Bofrost
Letitsnow
MrFrost
Der/Die-frostige
Eisbeule
Eispickel
Ice
...

mfg

Meiner heißt Frostox


----------



## Philipp23 (16. November 2008)

W Gnom : Zwutschgal
M Gnom : Frostys
M Mensch : Fraunz
w Mensch : Uschi
M Untot : Deephirnlos
w Untot : Deepsyhirnlos


----------



## WarhammerOnlineFanboy (16. November 2008)

Frostnurris


----------



## exodit (16. November 2008)

frostbeule oder helios^^ aber wieso nach der skillung benennen? ich find das irgendwie ziemlich einfallslos ...es sollte zur rasse passen ,mehr nicht ^^


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (16. November 2008)

Ich hab eine Eismage die heisst Frostlady, könntest ja Frostman nehmen falls nicht vergeben ist^^

Frozenfist, Frostfaust, Eisfaust.. Mit Frozen/Frost kannst alles beliebe kombinieren ob Frostfinger, Frostatem, Frostwürfel usw. 
Airfreezer hört sich Cool an.. (hab grad an dem Raumspray gedacht aus der Werbung^^ Airbreezer)
Deepfrost, Darkfrost, Eiskalt, Tiefkühler, FrostTau, Refrigerator, Kühlschrank^^
naja fällt grad nicht besonders viel ein..


----------



## Müllermilch (16. November 2008)

Illse Bill!


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (16. November 2008)

Und was haben die ganzen Namen mit Frost zu tun?
Naja wird wohl auch gleich ein Mod schliessen müssen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aresetyr (16. November 2008)

Gregori schrieb:


> ich bin Frostmagier, es soll so frostig klingen, wenn man es ausspricht



Aladornaar
Kanorun
Telomesid
Ogonador


Aber... für Nichtrollenspieler sind solche Namen nichts, das muss ja "roxxorn"...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamiden (16. November 2008)

also ich find 
Snoweagle wär echt gail


----------



## El Homer (16. November 2008)

Moin Moin, ich wollte auch mal fragen wie meinen Tauren Schami nennen könnte.
Wollte jetzt nicht auch so einen Thrad aufmachen.^^

Mein Vorschlag für mich wäre Korpiklaani. Das ist der Name einer Finischen Metal band und es heist übersetzt Läufer des Waldes oder auch Klan des Waldes.

Bin offen für jede art von namen. Könne auch Gothisch klingen da gibts auch schöne namen wie man sie aus Tolkiens Büchern kennt zb  Boromir.


----------



## grünhaupt (16. November 2008)

hallo,

leider kann ich dem TE nicht wirklich helfen. Nur ein Tip kann ich geben/bestätigen. Denke in spanisch oder skandinavisch solltest du was finden. Nutz Google und Wörterbücher. 

Denk dir etwas in Deutsch aus und suche die übersetzung in einer anderen Sprache.

mfg und viel Glück bei der namensuche

Grüni


----------



## Kanizo (16. November 2008)

huhu also ich hab meinen Magier Anima genannt falls er auf eurem server schon belegt ist kannste ja sonderzeichen drüber machen aber net zu viele^^

Kanizo


----------



## Voldemôrd (16. November 2008)

coolio XD


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (16. November 2008)

El schrieb:


> Moin Moin, ich wollte auch mal fragen wie meinen Tauren Schami nennen könnte.
> Wollte jetzt nicht auch so einen Thrad aufmachen.^^
> 
> Mein Vorschlag für mich wäre Korpiklaani. Das ist der Name einer Finischen Metal band und es heist übersetzt Läufer des Waldes oder auch Klan des Waldes.
> ...



Tronko, Golighun, Baldo, Goludak.
Dasuum, Dasuul, Rashguun  ob mit 1 "U" oder 2 übelasse ich dir.
Hab diese Namen gerade Frei erfunden^^ 
Bedeuten nix, aber könnte dir ja gefallen..  Golighun ist mein favorit^^





grünhaupt schrieb:


> Denke in spanisch oder skandinavisch solltest du was finden. Nutz Google und Wörterbücher.


HA! sagte ich doch.. viele Spieler mögen Spanische Namen^^


----------



## Mightyskull (16. November 2008)

utzbeke


----------



## chiaxoxo (16. November 2008)

und wenn du auf feuer umskillst?


----------



## drachenThor (16. November 2008)

wie wärs mit istryll? ist aus den norwegischen wörtern für eis (is) und dem imperativ von zaubern (=tryll) zusammengesetzt. würde meiner meinung nach zu ner frost-skillung passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Somit hättest du dann ein magier der eiszauber heisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seppix@seppix (16. November 2008)

Wie wäre es mit Arktas ^^ wgen frostig


----------



## Lanatir (16. November 2008)

Käptn Iglu


----------



## Schlons (16. November 2008)

> und wenn du auf feuer umskillst?



Da muss wohl der Char umbenannt werden! ^^


----------



## Teradas (16. November 2008)

@ Cyrus_the_Virus

Keks klingt gut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peacefighter (16. November 2008)

Wie wäre es mit Frostbeule XD


----------



## Lari (16. November 2008)

Flôckè


----------



## oerpli (16. November 2008)

Icelancelot oder Icelancalot, je nachdem.


----------



## Cherimo (16. November 2008)

Nimm Coldwater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
oder Atinuviel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allimania <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (16. November 2008)

Hab euch mal hier einen kleinen Link rausgesucht, der recht gut ist um Rollenspielnamen zu finden:
http://www.kaldorei.com/modules.php?op=mod...37d3ea01bef550f


----------



## grünhaupt (16. November 2008)

@ cornflakes

espaniol me custo mucho, ance I no habla muito ben. 

A te logo


ps. ansonsten, es wurden sehr viele witzige namen gesagt. musste bei einigen schmunzeln.


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (16. November 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Hab euch mal hier einen kleinen Link rausgesucht, der recht gut ist um Rollenspielnamen zu finden:
> http://www.kaldorei.com/modules.php?op=mod...37d3ea01bef550f



das ist GENIAL!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Grünhaupt
"espaniol me custo mucho, ance I no habla muito ben.

A te logo"
Hört sich an wie ne Mischung aus Spanisch, italienisch und Portugues^^



Spoiler



Español me gusta mucho, aunque no hablo muy bien.

Hasta luego


----------



## Larmina (16. November 2008)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> das ist GENIAL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Freut mich, dass es geholfen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Runus (16. November 2008)

Der Beste Mage Name ist und bleibt Runus^^
Find ich zumindest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (16. November 2008)

mage name Da du keine Fantasie hast und ich Ne ganz Schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





frosti der Ketzer


----------



## El Homer (16. November 2008)

Wie wärs mit Aqua


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (16. November 2008)

Runus schrieb:


> Der Beste Mage Name ist und bleibt Runus^^
> Find ich zumindest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hört sich an wie..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (16. November 2008)

Eine Idee wär auch noch Xardas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yelin (16. November 2008)

Meine Charaktere bekommen nur namen aus dem Silmarillion. Die hören sich einfach schön an und
passen in ein fantasy mmorpg. Meine Mage heisst z.B Rahwiêl was Tochter der Wildnis bedeutet^^

@über mir: es haben bestimmt ne menge leute gothic gezockt...kommt auch bissle blöd wenn man dann sagt: eh der hats aus gothic kann sich selber nix einfallen lassen..


----------



## Larmina (16. November 2008)

Yelin schrieb:


> Meine Charaktere bekommen nur namen aus dem Silmarillion. Die hören sich einfach schön an und
> passen in ein fantasy mmorpg. Meine Mage heisst z.B Rahwiêl was Tochter der Wildnis bedeutet^^
> 
> @über mir: es haben bestimmt ne menge leute gothic gezockt...kommt auch bissle blöd wenn man dann sagt: eh der hats aus gothic kann sich selber nix einfallen lassen..


Ich weiß. War auch eher ironisch gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

